# Beach Combing & Milling



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

Spent a week at the coast and was able to get two days of milling in. 

During the first cut I hit a rock that was embedded in the log and dulled every tooth on the chain. I could not finish the cut and had to pull out the saw and resharpen it. What a pain  

The plan was to mill 2 x 8's so I blocked out 8" cants with the 088. The 365 was used to mill the boards from the cants. I prefer to use the 365 for milling boards as it is much lighter and uses less fuel.

All said and done I ended up with 25 2x8x10.5' or about 333 board feet if my math is correct.

Sorry about some of the foggy pictures but my camera was having fogging issues with weather.


----------



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

Picture of lumber pile before resawing the slab wood into boards.


----------



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

Packing the 088 any distance is a real pain in the butt. 

Once again the 088 was used to cut 8" cants and the 365 was used to cut 2x8x10.5" boards. This log also produced 25 boards or about 333 board feet.

In 2 days of milling with lots of packing of equipment, guide board & lumber I was pretty happy with out come. 50 - 2x8x10.5' boards at about 666 board feet. 

I was only able to get 30 board in my old Ford for the 10 hour trip home with kids, dog and luggage and milling equipment oh ya the wife to. The rest will have to dry out at dads for now.

I was also able to fit this band saw in the truck that I picked up for 300 bucks in the city on the way home.

Hope you enjoy the pics. It was a fun milling trip.


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like a good trip. My hats off to you, I know how much work is in CSM, and to come out with 650 bdft of 2x8 is a good deal of work. Where in BC do you call home, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BobL (Jan 4, 2010)

DRB said:


> A couple of days later I found another Sitka Spruce the same size but I had to walk down the beach to get it. Packing the 088 any distance is a real pain in the butt.


To Move the 880, have you thought about putting the 088 into your mill and adding wheels to the ends of the mill rails?
Like this









> Hope you enjoy the pics. It was a fun milling trip.


Sure did - top job - thanks for posting


----------



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

BobL said:


> To Move the 880, have you thought about putting the 088 into your mill and adding wheels to the ends of the mill rails?
> Like this
> 
> 
> ...



I have thought about installing wheels but worry about twisting my mills frame on rough terrain like rocks on the beach. 

The other thing is if you can't pack the mill in then you are unlikely able to carry the lumber out.


----------



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

Coalsmoke said:


> Looks like a good trip. My hats off to you, I know how much work is in CSM, and to come out with 650 bdft of 2x8 is a good deal of work. Where in BC do you call home, if you don't mind me asking?



I was happy how it went. 

The Shuswap area is home.


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2010)

no problems with forest police???--as some have said on this forum--if they in a river or such--have to pay to remove them???


----------



## mtngun (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the milling pics, DRB. Looks like typical dreary PNW winter weather, but still pretty nonetheless.


----------



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't imagine why as both these logs have been on the beach for a long time. One was likely to short at 10 feet and the other was badly cracked in the middle and 10 feet was all I could get. 

I am not selling the lumber to make money. I am using it for finishing lumber for my future house.


----------



## DRB (Jan 4, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Thanks for the milling pics, DRB. Looks like typical dreary PNW winter weather, but still pretty nonetheless.



Ya. But it's nice to get away from the snow and freezing weather for a while.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 5, 2010)

DRB said:


> I can't imagine why as both these logs have been on the beach for a long time. One was likely to short at 10 feet and the other was badly cracked in the middle and 10 feet was all I could get.
> 
> I am not selling the lumber to make money. I am using it for finishing lumber for my future house.



You still needed a timber mark to salvage merchantable timber. Might be wise to take those pics off the web. 

Also the Dept Fisheries and Oceans might not be impressed with the introduction of substances (sawdust) deleterious to fish into the ocean.


----------



## clearance (Jan 5, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> You still needed a timber mark to salvage merchantable timber. Might be wise to take those pics off the web.
> 
> Also the Dept Fisheries and Oceans might not be impressed with the introduction of substances (sawdust) deleterious to fish into the ocean.



Sad to say, you are probably right. That is what it has come to here. I think you need a timber stamp on any log on a truck over 8' as well. Good God, what have we become? Anyways, good for you DRB, looks nice.


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jan 5, 2010)

clearance said:


> Sad to say, you are probably right. That is what it has come to here. I think you need a timber stamp on any log on a truck over 8' as well. Good God, what have we become? Anyways, good for you DRB, looks nice.



Its anything 48" in length or greater.


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 5, 2010)

All cut timber on the beach or in the water will (should) have a timber stamp on one end of it. 

To salvage any of this wood you must have a log salvage license. This gives you a LS number to display on your boat. Last I checked it was about $250 to apply for one. It also gives you a timber stamp of your own which you must mark all salvaged wood with immediately. This would make you a log salvage Guy.

Some areas will issue a permit which allows you to collect a few cords of wood for fire wood. You are not allowed to collect any cedar; or anything else that is over 7 feet. (might be slightly shorter I cant remember)

A log salvage guy must never remove wood from the water, he may drag it from the beach with his boat into the water, to be moved by boat. It is stored at his booming grounds. Then when he has enough it is towed to the log sort owned by Gulf log.

Any salvaged wood must be sold back to the people who originally cut it. A log salvage guy is not allowed to own a saw mill. A log salvage guy must not sell the wood in any shape or form to anyone but the company that "auctions" the wood back to its members, I mean customers, the logging corporations. Less the cost of removing the dogs and handling etc....

There were once many people making a living as a log salvage guy here on the coast. Because of the monopoly of the buyers, the rise in fuel costs and the fall in timber prices the log salvage guy is fast becoming a thing of the past.

Only red or yellow cedar and the best Doug Fir is worth collecting by a log salvage guy. Instead of allowing people to harvest the lost timber and turn it into a value added product, the wood is left to rot on the beaches. This causes damage to boats and the foreshore. As well as wasting huge amounts of resources.

The beaches on the southern part of the province are COVERED in wood. This is not a small amount we are talking about.

Then again Canada is doing such a great job of managing its timber resources. I am sure the people that are in charge have a great plan for all the drift wood, we just dont know it yet.


----------



## 1harlowr (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Brother must be really big north of the border. I would love to have a monopoly as the buyer of something. Especially if sellers must sell only to me by law. :monkey:


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2010)

1harlowr said:


> Big Brother must be really big north of the border.


Big brother is huge here!! My wallet is bulging with permits and licenses, but no cash,, they got that too!!!


----------



## clearance (Jan 5, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Big brother is huge here!! My wallet is bulging with permits and licenses, but no cash,, they got that too!!!



Yep, Hi Bob, happy new year. Has to be bucked to 4', wow. About log salvage, remember that show The Beachcombers, with Relic?


----------



## mtngun (Jan 5, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> To salvage any of this wood you must have a log salvage license. This gives you a LS number to display on your boat. Last I checked it was about $250 to apply for one. It also gives you a timber stamp of your own which you must mark all salvaged wood with immediately. This would make you a log salvage Guy.
> 
> Instead of allowing people to harvest the lost timber and turn it into a value added product, the wood is left to rot on the beaches. This causes damage to boats and the foreshore. As well as wasting huge amounts of resources.
> 
> The beaches on the southern part of the province are COVERED in wood. This is not a small amount we are talking about.


We have some dumb wood cutting rules in the US but thank goodness there is little enforcement in rural areas.

I can understand having rules to prevent "poaching" logs as that is a known problem in some third world countries. However, I'll be darned if I can see the harm in letting people salvage deadwood that would otherwise rot.  

Oh well, DRB, just don't get caught.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2010)

clearance said:


> Yep, Hi Bob, happy new year. Has to be bucked to 4', wow. About log salvage, remember that show The Beachcombers, with Relic?


Happy new year to you to.

Hafta laugh!!! I lived in Gibsons when it was being filmed, major pita, they blocked roads etc at will!!! Relic was a pretty cool guy, his co-hort was not.
Put plenty of cash in the locals pockets. I have been on the 'Persephone'
taking equipment to Keats and Gambier island, some noisey boat 353 jimmy, steel sheeted wooden hull, there is a sister boat also .
I belive the jet boat from the show is still beachcombing there, 460 ford in that. Mollys Reach is a cafe now.


----------



## DRB (Jan 5, 2010)

Pictures and posts edited by popular demand.

Sorry. I have a house and kids to support. I guess hard work does not always pay off?

I will try not to get political as this is not needed in this forum.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 5, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> All cut timber on the beach or in the water will (should) have a timber stamp on one end of it.
> 
> To salvage any of this wood you must have a log salvage license. This gives you a LS number to display on your boat. Last I checked it was about $250 to apply for one. It also gives you a timber stamp of your own which you must mark all salvaged wood with immediately. This would make you a log salvage Guy.
> 
> ...



Canada, almost as worthless as France. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow ! Not sure what I said to deserve having my head Cut off with a chain saw.

If I have offended anyone I apologize.

Avoir un bon soir.


----------



## BobL (Jan 5, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> Wow ! Not sure what I said to deserve having my head Cut off with a chain saw.
> 
> If I have offended anyone I apologize.
> 
> Avoir un bon soir.



Don't worry about it - it is worth stating the relevant laws somewhere in the discussion. What an individual does about these is up to them.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 5, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> Wow ! Not sure what I said to deserve having my head Cut off with a chain saw.
> 
> If I have offended anyone I apologize.
> 
> Avoir un bon soir.



No one is offended. I, personally, am in disbelief of how many crazy rules you crazy canucks have.

I actually enjoyed reading all that you typed.


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 5, 2010)

Amazing and almost beyond belief. 
The logging industry guys really screwed you on that one.

They loose it, you find it, then you sell it back to them at some crazy low price I'm sure. 

Bizarre.


----------



## DRB (Jan 5, 2010)

Still trying not to get political

Watched 20 logging trucks highball past my house today.

Makes my 650 board feet look kind of insignificant


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 5, 2010)

I was gonna ask about the effect of saltwater on your equipment. Seems it'd be tough on your saw. Do you wash it off with fresh water after you finish cutting?

Not that it matters anymore now that we know you will be drawn and quartered if you ever mill found wood again.


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 5, 2010)

With fear of flogging a dead horse.

I am not against cutting drift wood. I was trying to give the OP some information he may like to know, other than the speculative things people were posting.

I may have come across a little biased so to keep a long story short.

The waterways of south coastal BC are mostly a series of passes, channels and protected bodies of water. The logging companies use these to transport the cut logs much like the rivers were once used in other parts of the continent.

A tug and 3 men will move as much wood as several hundred logging trucks.
The saw mills are/were located on the waterfront. They store their inventory in the water. Bad weather and bad handling techniques allow some logs to escape. These form the "driftwood".

My house fronts a channel of water approx 3 miles long and less than a mile wide. One side has several mills and the other is used as bulk log storage. Within a 5 mile radius of my house there are hundreds and hundreds of thousands of dollars stored in the water in the form of cut timber. No one guards these logs although some mills/tugs work 24hrs. (I can here them working at the moment)

If a log salvage guy were allowed to sell his wood to anyone, in any form, how would this be policed. If I were to take a trip in my boat at night I could have all the wood I wanted. If questioned I would say "I found it".
If I went to the beach, would I walk past the yellow cedar butt log to mill the half rotted spruce so the log salvage guy could have the good stuff ?

The coast of BC, from Washington to Alaska, is around 1000km, however it has over 25,000 KM of coast line. The timber is cut by multi national corporations. The log salvage guys number in their 10's. The rules are strict because there is no way to enforce any compromise. The rules as they stand sound good to a pen pusher 1000's of miles from here.

As far as regulations go I would say western Canada is paradise compared to European countries I have lived in. I also believe new chainsaws are compromised so they can be sold in certain states of America.

I am not saying milling driftwood is good or bad, I am just trying to ad information to the driftwood topic. Hopefully if someone reads about milling driftwood they are aware of all the pitfalls.

I know people that try to make a living from log salvage, people who mill drift wood and people who burn it for firewood. I have also damaged my boat by hitting it.

The U.S.A is as much good as a chocolate tea pot, especially their junior hockey team oke:


----------



## DRB (Jan 6, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> I was gonna ask about the effect of saltwater on your equipment. Seems it'd be tough on your saw. Do you wash it off with fresh water after you finish cutting?
> 
> Not that it matters anymore now that we know you will be drawn and quartered if you ever mill found wood again.



Chain looks a little rusty after milling but looks ok after next use. Mill only rusts on wear areas and rust wears off on next use. Muffler on the 365 seems to be getting a little rusty. Bar seems ok to. The bar oil keeps most things from rusting to much and most of the saw is plastic anyway.


----------



## Andrew96 (Jan 6, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> The U.S.A is as much good as a chocolate tea pot.



That makes me laugh....I like a good bit of US bashing. Its funny...we sell them hydro...clean water..., fuel, wood of all kinds at 1980s prices (thanks to Nafta), provide them with all the good actors, comedians, good medical treatments..., put up with their wars....one week it's terror..the next?, then they bash away. Better watch it...we 'might' turn off your light switch and faucet.

Above is all in fun.

However, Losttheplot, I'm glad you wrote some of the rules out. I have lots of family over on the island and whenever I visit they always want to take me to some beach. I cannot see the beach for the Logs. I joke about how "polluted" their beaches are and how I should cut some of it up. It really get's them wound up (little sister a bit of a granola girl). I understand it a bit better now. 
I kind of thought the BC softwood industry was so good that other countries have used it as a model to modify their own? Even if they mess up the beaches a bit. Kind of like the UN just used the Canadian banking system as a world model. (Don't mention that to the US people...they might figure out why everyone down there is loosing their houses).


----------



## mtngun (Jan 6, 2010)

Canadian laws are not that much different than U.S..

In many U.S. states, it is illegal to salvage logs from lakes and rivers without the proper permit.

Typical woodcutting permits discourage hobby milling by limiting the lengths of wood. Forest Service rule is 8 foot, my state has a 4 foot limit. 

Some states require each pick up load of firewood to be tagged, similar to tagging a deer. If caught with an untagged load, you can be fined and lose your woodcutting permit.

These rules are intended to discourage commercial poaching of timber, which is a big problem in some parts of the world. However, it is not a big problem in the Western U.S., because softwoods are not very valuable and logging costs are very high.

These rules are frustrating to the hobby miller because there is lots and lots of deadwood in western forests that is rotting and/or fueling wildfires. 

My personal moral code is to buy whatever permits they are selling, take only deadwood that would otherwise rot, don't take wood that is part of a timber sale, and if I should happen to bend the rules a little, don't get caught.


----------



## clearance (Jan 6, 2010)

Andrew96 said:


> I kind of thought the BC softwood industry was so good that other countries have used it as a model to modify their own?



The loggers and the sawmill guys sure have been innovative and smart, but the big picture, no way. Very complex topic.


----------



## Andrew96 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's been a very interesting topic. I hope I'm not just naive but I'm not aware of any permits or anything required in Ontario. I don't really do much milling on crown land but finding a good fallen tree is all that's stopping me. The lumber industry rarely uses waterways for log moving around here so the only thing you do is stay out of an area they are actively logging. I know the working guys are very suspicious when you show up in the woods until they find out what you are up too. Sounds like you guys all have a bit more hassle to go through with permits and everything.


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 7, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Canadian laws are not that much different than U.S..
> 
> In many U.S. states, it is illegal to salvage logs from lakes and rivers without the proper permit.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of eastern and western water law in the U. S. Very different legal history, laws and regulations. 

As far as I know, in most of the southeast U.S. you can do what you want with wood. Some highly populated cities/counties have rules about cutting but generally out in the sticks you can do with it what you want as long as you're not stealing or trespassing.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 7, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> As far as I know, in most of the southeast U.S. you can do what you want with wood. Some highly populated cities/counties have rules about cutting but generally out in the sticks you can do with it what you want as long as you're not stealing or trespassing.


It's been a while, but years ago Norm Abram did a TV show on salvaging cypress logs from a river somewhere in the South East. Florida or Georgia or some such place. The logs had sunk to the bottom of the river, leftover from a logging operation in the olden days. The salvage logger was dredging up these sunken logs and selling the cypress boards to woodworkers like Norm. A special permit was required to salvage the logs.

When I was growing up in Arkansas, the bayous along the major rivers were chock full of cypress, including thousands of fallen dead cypress. I never saw anyone trying to salvage it -- there may not have been much demand for cypress wood back then. Boy, if I lived there now, and if it were legal, I'd be making lots of cypress sawdust.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, the laws for the woods and wood cutting here are all messed up. It is a hodgepodge of stuff that big timber companies wanted at one time or another, then filtered through what a man in an office back east thought it should read like. Taken all together you have a mess.

Despite all that you still have hard working men and women making a living and taking care of their families. Good people trying to make the rules work in a sensible manner, apply them fair and just for all involved.

You still have theft of forest products too. People will steal anything.

We tease our forest patrol guys "Did you catch anyone today smuggling the endangered wooly rock?"

Most timber companies have their own security people and they patrol land owned by the timber companies. Mostly they are keeping the violent tree huggers from destroying trees and machines. They also keep out the party kids and poachers, but those seem to be a minor problem overall.

A few years back we had a running war over mushrooms, the legal kind.
Competing families of mushroom hunters were shooting it out in the woods over the best picking grounds. That is what happens when stuff is worth a lot of money.

Not really forest products related but you know the number one reason to take a gun when hunting? To protect yourself from the people who shoot hunters.

Might sound crazy, but it has happened a few times and the eco-freaks are training more people to do it. There is some indication that they plan to target loggers too. Stay safe out there.



Mr. HE


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 7, 2010)

I took my camera down to the beach today. There is a little poplar stump that fell off the cliff and has been washing around for years.
Curiosity finally got me to open it up. 
Hopefully this picture thing works OK.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 7, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> A few years back we had a running war over mushrooms, the legal kind.
> Competing families of mushroom hunters were shooting it out in the woods over the best picking grounds.


I can believe that. I've seen people get pretty pushy over a patch of huckleberries. 



> you know the number one reason to take a gun when hunting? To protect yourself from the people who shoot hunters.


Around here, that would be other hunters. :agree2:


----------



## mtngun (Jan 7, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> There is a little poplar stump that fell off the cliff and has been washing around for years.


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 7, 2010)

That seems to work here are a couple more.
The trunk was taken for firewood many years ago. The stump is a crotch of two trees. It is poplar, not a commercially marketable species, just fancied running the saw.
I hope the cutting angle is ergonomically correct 
The truck in the background is a neighbor collecting firewood.


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 7, 2010)

The big log in the back ground is doug fir. It is cracked and rotted right through. The radius is right around 30 inches, it has approx 18 rings per inch.
The "owners" stamp is still visible.

600 year old trees left to rot on the beach.

I will work on embedding the pictures next time.

That is as far as i got before dark. If it does not float away tonight I will finish it tomorrow. If I dont get arrested


----------



## DRB (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow this thread has gone in a totally differently way than I had expected when I started it. Interesting to see how people from other locations view things.

Very interesting. 

Still trying not to get political.


----------



## DRB (Jan 7, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> The big log in the back ground is doug fir. It is cracked and rotted right through. The radius is right around 30 inches, it has approx 18 rings per inch.
> The "owners" stamp is still visible.
> 
> 600 year old trees left to rot on the beach.
> ...



Big doug fir would have made some nice FOHC beams or VG lumber. Would have been fun to mill. 

There are still some remnants of big old firs on the beach at my dads place that have been there for as long as I can remember at least 30 years and are still there even after all the big winter storms. Some of them were more than 6 feet across.


----------



## DRB (Jan 7, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> The big log in the back ground is doug fir. It is cracked and rotted right through. The radius is right around 30 inches, it has approx 18 rings per inch.
> The "owners" stamp is still visible.
> 
> 600 year old trees left to rot on the beach.
> ...



Oh Ya what part of the Island are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 7, 2010)

I am not actually on Vancouver Island, The snow capped mountains in the background are on Vancouver island.
I am in the gulf islands. Mudge to be precise.
Today was 8 degrees Celsius, sunny in the morning and overcast this afternoon.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like you'll get some real nice boards out of that stump.

Shame about the fir log. Maybe the stamps should have a date code and if they haven't collected it in six months time it is fair game. Truth is once that log got seperated in the water there was a fairly slim chance it would ever be recovered.



Mr. HE


----------



## DRB (Jan 7, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> I am not actually on Vancouver Island, The snow capped mountains in the background are on Vancouver island.
> I am in the gulf islands. Mudge to be precise.
> Today was 8 degrees Celsius, sunny in the morning and overcast this afternoon.



Must be a nice area I am sure. I have been all over the coast but not to the gulf islands.

I grew up living on ocean front property looking across to Texada and Vancouver Island for 20 years. Did not really know what I had till I moved away from the ocean we just took it for granted it was always there.


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Yeah, the laws for the woods and wood cutting here are all messed up. It is a hodgepodge of stuff that big timber companies wanted at one time or another, then filtered through what a man in an office back east thought it should read like. Taken all together you have a mess.
> 
> Despite all that you still have hard working men and women making a living and taking care of their families. Good people trying to make the rules work in a sensible manner, apply them fair and just for all involved.
> 
> ...



and not much more needs to be said what to do to those eco freaks--


----------



## losttheplot (Jan 8, 2010)

I got back to finish off the poplar stump;
It was a little spalted and there was bark through the center, I got some nice little boards out of it .



























I wish I had a little longer bar so I could get the full 36 inches out of the mill.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like milling stumps, never know what you are going to find in them. I've gotten some smaller pieces with amazing patterns that work good for jewelry boxes and other small projects.



Mr. HE


----------



## mwrunt (Jan 12, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Looks like you'll get some real nice boards out of that stump.
> 
> Shame about the fir log. Maybe the stamps should have a date code and if they haven't collected it in six months time it is fair game. Truth is once that log got seperated in the water there was a fairly slim chance it would ever be recovered.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwrunt (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.tc.gc.ca/marinesafety/oep/nwpp/wreck.htm#01-03
hers the link to the info and it applys to cargo ie logs which would be cargo. and this really works i salvaged a freinds sailboat after it drifted into a small rocky outcrop on harrison lake and the insurance company had already paid the claim on the boat turned over all title and ownership. the only problem i had was all paper work was done before i salvaged the boat so i would have been responsible for salvage costs if someone decided to salvage before i did


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 13, 2010)

mwrunt said:


> Hddnis said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you'll get some real nice boards out of that stump.
> ...


----------



## RPM (Jan 21, 2010)

The odd guy cutting beach logs or windfalls in BC is not going to have an issue with the BC Forest Service (BCFS). Salvage rules and regulations are focused more so at the guy with the skidder, hook truck and small commercial mill b/c he may end up taking some signiifcant volume that should have stumpaged (royalties) paid to the gov't. 

DRB's take of 650 bdf might represent 2-3 m3 of wood. Being that it is on the beach and if scaled it probably wouldn't make more than a pulp grade ($.25/m3) its worth $.50 - $.75 to the gov't - even though I know DRB got some choice boards out of it. In the day you used to be able to draw an x on a map and say that you were taking so many trees (dead standing / down) and they would come out and check the volume and grade and you might pay (or not) a flat fee for the permit. The BCFS doesn't have enough people to be running around and checking every persons salvage permit so they don't anymore.

If someone in BC is truely concerned about doing what they are doing with regards to salvage then they should go to their local forest district office and ask to speak with the small scale salvage technician or Forester. I don't bother. In this area the only thing they are funny about is cedar and you technically you are not allowed to cut it to any length....especially shake bolt length (24"). If you cut on a road make sure the ditches and culvert inlets are clean when you leave and if you cut near a creek don't put any sh*t in them.


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 21, 2010)

losttheplot said:


> The big log in the back ground is doug fir. It is cracked and rotted right through. The radius is right around 30 inches, it has approx 18 rings per inch.
> The "owners" stamp is still visible.
> 
> 600 year old trees left to rot on the beach.
> ...





techniqually couldnt the logging company be fined for "littering" ,if its thier property tossed out on public/government land,they should be responsible for the cleanup or turn over the rights?


----------



## RPM (Jan 22, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> techniqually couldnt the logging company be fined for "littering" ,if its thier property tossed out on public/government land,they should be responsible for the cleanup or turn over the rights?



In the past on the west coast of BC one of the major modes of log transportation was via the water in log booms. Logs are always slipping out of the booms and hence another reason for the timber marks. A permited log salvager could salvage that log and sell it back into the market. I think the owner of the timber mark would also get something back for the log as well.

Logs like this are littered up and down the west coast from Oregon up to Alaska and all in between. Logs are not boomed much anymore and are now carried on barges.

Its not littering, its lost opportunity. Lost opportunity b/c the logging company has most likely already paid the stumpage / royalty fees on that log and paid its logger and all the costs associated with getting it to that point. Stumpage is the fee paid to gov't for the right to harvest that piece of timber. The logging company may or may not have sold that log to a mill yet but is still on the hook for all of its costs.


----------



## jeremy clarkson (Apr 4, 2011)

BC WetCoast said:


> You still needed a timber mark to salvage merchantable timber. Might be wise to take those pics off the web.
> 
> Also the Dept Fisheries and Oceans might not be impressed with the introduction of substances (sawdust) deleterious to fish into the ocean.



Yeah what is with that! How do you obtain the ability to do this legally I have been considering doing this too man?


----------

